# Running Locos



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

If you have a collection of Diesel and steam track powered locos on your railroad some work more than others my question is how offen do you need to run them all up, I plan to run mine first and last sunday each month making sure that they all get time on the rails caferacer


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if they are good quality, they should have no problem, even after years of storage.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Kormsen OK going with all name brands caferacer


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By caferacer on 14 Aug 2010 09:37 PM 
{snip...}[/i] OK going with all name brands caferacer I believe that as with most things, use of brand name equipment equates to various levels of "quality", just as you'll find varying levels of "quality" within one brand name, and going one step further the same will be true of one product line within a brand.

Personally, I believe that while general guidelines may be suggested, the reality is you'll have to develop the specifics on use, storage, and maintenance requirements of your equipment off of accumulated historical data specific to your layout's environment and operational characteristics.

Based on the fact that you are building a rather large and complex indoor track powered layout. I would think that it would be a good idea to go with DCC (Digital Command Control) as your control system. Because on the one hand it provides you with the unlimited capabilities of unattended computer controlled automation of the complete layout, while at the same time doesn't preclude the manual operation of it either.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Stevec Have being been doing some research on the DCC,and i like what i read . 
We are getting a boffin (computer nerd) to sort out a program that I can use a transponder unit fitted to each loco that records at six way points around the track the time in minutes/hours that each unit =locos run on the track this will also allow me to monitor were the locos are running on the railroad as well as the cctv system that we are trying to link in together my signal lights have cctv fitted to them on both sides.. 
My main concern is having 60 plus locos sitting around getting the dispatcher to log them on the computer for work on the rails like general freight /passenger trains etc and not knowing which ones require or are over due for a service.Taking that they need to be serviced cleaned etc?. 
Storage is on track/round house's all inside a climate controlled building and as Iam so new at this Quailty is something I am yet to find out about and about to learn real soon caferacer


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you run across any of Bob Grosh's stuff? For example the following.

Transponder Animation System By Bob Grosh[/b]


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

most of my locos are LGB. 
the oldest one is from 1970. 
servicing: 
locos and other rolling stock: washing with a gardenhose (when i still was playing outdoors) or dusting off with a soft brush. 
track: sanding with a wooden block and a medium sandingpaper, when more than one year without use. 
power: plug in/out. 

special service: 
reglue broken off parts, after dives from the table, replace burnt reedcontacts. 

allthough i never had to grease any locos, some of the car's wheels got a drop of sewingmashine oil, when squeaking. 
.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some additional links to various replies posted by Bob here on MLS and else where.

Block Detection Outdoors[/b]

Transponding and Detection zones[/b]

Yahoo Groups - JMRI users - Bob Grosh[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are some DCC decoders that have an "odometer" in them, which will tell you the number of scale miles they have traveled. 

There's plenty of solutions. The JMRI software mentioned can not only automate operation, it has a database of your locos where you can keep notes on them also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Taking that they need to be serviced cleaned etc?. 
Not really - especially if you are indoors. 
A good application of oil when you first get the loco will be adequate for years. I don't recall ever doing 'preventive maintenance' on a train.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Once again thanks guys looked up the sites many thanks would like to make sure the gear is all ok and such minor maintance is just great better than my r/c model battle ships that require many a hour to look after, hope to meet up with you all at the Pomana event caferacer


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless I overlooked it, I didn't see any referance to traction tires. 

If you have your locos on display and sitting on rails, couldn't the traction tires get flat spotted?


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Good point Randy did not think about that I no that I have to pin the die cast model vehicles up due to their weight flattens their tires over time some of my collectables have huge flat spots on their tires caferacer


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well most of the locos I had that had traction tires just split and fell of the wheel. Even if not running the worst loco I had was the SD 70. Later RJD


----------

